# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  Carl Bass Keynote: "Inside 3D Printing" NYC

## Brian_Krassenstein

Here we are on the 3rd and last day of the "Inside 3D Printing" Conference and Expo.  Today we are honored by the presence of Carl Bass, CEO of Autodeck, here to give the key note.  I'll be filling you guys in live here in this thread:


- Bass: First saw a 3D Printer 25 years ago.
"No doubt a lot of excitement around 3d printing.  Some of it is deserved, while some of it isn't deserved"

- Opinions on 3D Printing
"Shape complexity is free"
"Virtually speaking, none of the same skill are required as with traditional manufacturing"
"Materials industry is the most important for the advance of the technology"

- Problems with 3D Printing:
  - Time to print - n^3  If you want a part twice as big it takes 8 times as long to print. 2^3
  - Improvements in additive technology will not be as predictable as Moore's law.  It will be all about discovering, and innovations.  Not a smooth curve, but steps
- Doesn't believe there will be a 3D printer in every home.  3D Printers have a utilization rate of that like a toaster, and when you are ready to print you want to do it fast, but can't.
- Businesses are developing around the idea of giving us access and experience but not ownership.  Doesn't think 3D printing will stray from this model.  We will all have access to 3d printers, but perhaps not at our homes (kinkos, staples, etc)

- Industrial 3D Printing will be incredible important

- Digital manufacturing is exploding, and is the future
additivemanufacturing 
subtractive manufacturing
Robotic assembly 
Nanoscale/bio

continued......

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

- First cloud based CAD modeling: Fusion 360 combined organic modeling with traditional modeling.  Makes it really easy to make incredible shapes, such as cars.  New tools to easily combine additive and subtractive manufacturing and design.

- Discussed the MarkForge Carbon Fiber 3D Printer.  This may be a leap forward for the industry, allowing us to make stronger parts with 3D printers, than with traditional manufacturing.  Autodesk is working with these guys to create new design techniques based around carbon fiber. 

- University of Stuttgart is using 2 robot arms to produce large carbon fiber objects.

Talked about Cambrian Genomics - 3D Printing DNA
-  Writes a million strands, reads a billion strands, prints a thousand strands per second
- Put strands next to each other and join the strands into longer ones, then sequence the strands in order to see if they got them right.

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

> Carl Bass, CEO of Autodeck





> Autodeck



Anyway, all Autodecks aside, I'm really sad that I missed this. Autodesk Inventor is probably my favorite program to use when designing parts for things.

----------

